# What FERTZ for spring Bulbs



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

I transplanted some spring bulbs (double daffifols) while in the -green-
Easier to spot, and also remove since the leaves are intact.

I was kinda surprised as the bulbs are 2/3 SMALLER than when I originally planted them .....
Granted I know quality bulbs forsake are -primed- in size and quality.

Most of the ones I dug were still singles, some did have a daughter bulblet on them
I've never fertizilied my bulb beds but I think it needs it, bearing the super small size of the bulbs I dug up (relative to them when they were planted). If I did not transplant them, I wouldn't even be thinking about Fertilizing since they do come up and bloom.

Anyhow any particular feed you guys recommend to get these bulbs to be nice and plump....
I deadhead once the bloom is done and I don't remove foliage until it has started to brown out


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I would add some organic matter like compost to the soil when transplanting them. That should give the bulbs all the nutrients they need.

If you do decide to use a fertilizer, get something with more P and K than N. Too much N will give you a lot of nice lush leafy growth and no flowers.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

Going back to the OP where I removed them....

I've never put fertilizer in the beds...what was dug up was 2/3 smaller than originally planted.
And fwiw, I use compost as mulch in all my flower beds.

I think these bulbs need something more....as these bulbs have shrunk 66%.....


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Daffodils will shrink the first year and then settle down and spread like weeds. I get huge swathes of daffs and I don't usually even try to fertilize while they're green. Every few years, I have to dig them up and thin them out so they keep up the bloom density and don't go all green. Soon, they'll make babies galore. I have literally given bushels to neighbors.

I let them totally brown out and turn to mush before I remove extra leaves, though. I never deadhead, as I have thousands.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

I've been watching a lot of "Garden Answer" on youtube so I thought of bulb-tone. 
https://www.espoma.com/product/bulb-tone/

(She uses TONS of espoma fert for everything she plants.)


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

nnnnnate said:


> I've been watching a lot of "Garden Answer" on youtube so I thought of bulb-tone.
> https://www.espoma.com/product/bulb-tone/
> 
> (She uses TONS of espoma fert for everything she plants.)


That's what I use for tulips and hyacinths, when I plant them.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

She -GA is heavily sponsored....ya know.

I used to use Espoma a lot. Have switch to dr. earth - no chick pood. Dried kelp, alfalfa, etc. I don't use fertilizer much except for the rose. Most of the flower beds, shrubs, etc, they just get compost and if whatever leaf litter I get my hands on...which is never enough

Lawndress - yeah, I know the sellers sell the bulbs fully -primed and charged- so it will be a great bloom for the spring season upon a fall planting. Bulb size was not on my radar, but I just happen to dig some up as I wanted to remove them while in the green and had leaves I could yank on, in order to remove them. Was just blown away they were 2/3 smaller


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I've used miracle gro, and I've run the lawn spreader through the garden, and I've done manure and mushroom compost, etc.

Plants seem to like nitrogen however they can get it.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> I've used miracle gro, and I've run the lawn spreader through the garden, and I've done manure and mushroom compost, etc.
> 
> Plants seem to like nitrogen however they can get it.


Plants like N, but high N will push lots of green growth at the expensive of fewer flowers. If you look at fertilizers that are specifically for flowers, they have a higher P (middle number).


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Deadlawn said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > I've used miracle gro, and I've run the lawn spreader through the garden, and I've done manure and mushroom compost, etc.
> ...


24-8-16 for the all purpose Miracle Gro


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


That would not work well for flowers.

Would work great for growing lettuce!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

So once the bulb flowers you will notice that they are smaller since they consume a lot of the food stored and havent starter making any since they are still putting out leaves.

Once the flowers go away the plant starts to make food for next year. That's why you shouldn't remove leaves till they die naturally. They are making food. They will swell in size during summer and fall.

For flowers like hanging baskets I use the rooting and blooming x-53-12. Good stuff.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

66% smaller is quite the sight....
UTS, going to dig up bulb in fall (as the bulbs starts sending roots down in the fall and then pause when it gets cold). I'd be curious to see if the theory holds up that they will be more -plump- post foliage/photosyntehsis, etc.

re: leaves, I do the 8 week rule. Some years, they brown out before then (great). Other years, 8 weeks and they are still hanging by with some green, but I cut them down after 8 weeks. I do deadhead just the spent bloom and leave the stalk on the once the bloom fades.


----------

